# Dossier : Applications de Scanner sur iPhone



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me suis posé la question de la réelle différence entre toute ces applications scanner sur iPhone.
Donc j'ai fait un petit test rapide qui pourra peut-être aider certaines personnes à faire leur choix parmi certaines applications.
Les applications sont pour certaines des références et les autres prises sur le tas il y a un moment déjà, mais il en existe un paquet...
Ce test est très simple et fait un peu à la va vite, mais permet de se faire une première idée.

Sachant que de mon coté je recherche deux choses.

Forcement l'idée de scanner et en pdf si possible.
Et surtout avoir de l'OCR.

Toute les applications n'ont pas cette dernière possibilité ou en version payante. Mais c'était sympa de pouvoir comparer la fonction native venue sous iOS13 de l'iPhone.

Les applications testées sont :

Application​OCR​Poids du fichier​Résolution​Logiciel d’encodage​Scanbotoui1,6 mo595 × 837iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextAdobe Scan (adobe)oui425 ko518 × 746iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextScannable (Evernote)non1,2 mo595 × 841iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextCamScanneroui1,1 mo595 × 842IntSig Information Co., LtdScanner Ult.non965 ko594 × 841Kdan PocketScannerOffice Lensnon1,3 mo509 × 720 iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextScanner Prooui1,5 mo598 × 843Haru Free PDF Library 2.3.0RC2DropBoxnon2,2 mo595 × 837iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextNextcloudnon7,5 mo1632 × 2339iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextFichiers (iCloud)non7,0 mo1780 × 2562 iOS Version 13.3 (Build 17C54) Quartz PDFContextPhotos (HEIC)non2,2 mo3024 × 4032
On remarquera dans un premier temps une différence significative sur le poids des scans.


Ensuite, la résolution dans la majeure partie des cas est semblable, et la petite différence vient (à mon avis) du recadrage automatique.
Par contre, deux applications se démarquent, proposant de grosses résolutions (Nextcloud et Fichiers)


​
Les documents sont accessibles ici.
Dossier Apps Scans

Sur l'image ou le PDF en Lien, j'ai effectué un screen des pdf en sortie d'origine de leur application, j'ai ensuite zoomé afin d'essayer de déceler d'éventuelles différences.
 
Outre un travail de colorimétrie des apps les différences ne sont pas vraiment visibles.

La couche OCR :
 
Scanbot


> LIV
> 
> HAPPY
> FOOD
> ...



 
Scanner Pro


> u
> HAPPY
> V
> FOOD
> ...



 
PDF Pen (Logiciel capable d'OCR sur mac)


> u
> HAPPY
> V
> FOOD
> ...



La différence n'est pas flagrante là aussi et ne me permet pas de départager correctement sans avoir un test plus approfondi.

Mon avis sur tout ça ?
Et bien, toutes les applications permettent de scanner correctement dans l’ensemble.
Ce qui fera la vraie différence à mon avis, l’interphace de chacune, la rapidité d’utilisation et leurs fonctionnalités.

Ma petite déception vient de l’application d’Adobe qui aurait mérité plus de fonctionnalités et surtout une qualité du scan meilleure (face aux autres je parle, car largement suffisante pour le commun des mortels, je pense)
Si vous avez Evernote avec un compte premium, l’application vaut le coup, je pense.
Je vais de mon côté utiliser l’application ScanBot ou Scanner Pro.
Scanner pro est totalement gratuite avec les même fonctionnalités qu’offre Scanbot.

Et vous, quelle est votre application ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ce test en cours. J'ai moi-même testé des dizaines d'applications de Scan pour iPhone et je suis resté avec Genius Scan au final. J'ai éliminé d'office toutes les applications demandant un abonnement par exemple puis ensuite celles trop compliquée ou peu intuitive. Ce fut long, donc c'est bien que tu t'y colles. Je n'ai pas pensé a partager ça a l'époque, j'aurais dû.


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Merci pour ce test en cours. J'ai moi-même testé des dizaines d'applications de Scan pour iPhone et je suis resté avec Genius Scan au final. J'ai éliminé d'office toutes les applications demandant un abonnement par exemple puis ensuite celles trop compliquée ou peu intuitive. Ce fut long, donc c'est bien que tu t'y colles. Je n'ai pas pensé a partager ça a l'époque, j'aurais dû.



Je ne comprend pas, cette apps a des options payante aussi ?


----------



## mokuchley (11 Janvier 2020)

bravo hercut pour votre travaille


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> bravo hercut pour votre travaille



Merci, je voulais testé de faire un test.
Mais je me rend compte que c'est beaucoup de boulot et surtout que ça ne ce fait pas d'un claquement de doigt.
Le test aurait mérité d'aller plus loin avec plus de contenue ...


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas, cette apps a des options payante aussi ?


Oui, mais ce n'est pas un soucis pour moi. je suis prêt à payer pour une bonne application. Par contre, je refus tout abonnement.


----------



## hercut (12 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais ce n'est pas un soucis pour moi. je suis prêt à payer pour une bonne application. Par contre, je refus tout abonnement.


J'avais mal compris 
Je vais alors regarde cette apps.


----------



## guymauve (12 Janvier 2020)

J’utilise scannable auparavant lié à evernote maintenant notes


----------



## PDD (19 Janvier 2020)

J’utilise aussiGenius Scan en plus de CamScanner. Les deux font leur travail en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Janvier 2020)

Merci, c'est intéressant ton test, @hercut 

Mon part, j'utilise pas mal Office Lens de Microsoft. Il est très bien.


----------



## hercut (22 Janvier 2020)

Kyubia a dit:


> Merci, c'est intéressant ton test, @hercut
> 
> Mon part, j'utilise pas mal Office Lens de Microsoft. Il est très bien.



Merci.)


----------



## hercut (16 Décembre 2020)

Petit Maj avec la nouvelle version de Scanner Pro par Readdle -> Version 8.0.1

J'ai donc refait les tests avec 4 applications, Scanner Pro, ScanPro, Genius Scan, iCloud, Office Lens.

La mise à jour de Scanner Pro est vraiment bonne et la reconnaissance de texte est pour moi la meilleure de toutes les applications actuellement. Son IA est aussi bien meilleur. Semblerai qu'il utilise l'encodage de l'iPhone maintenant pour ses scans.
Pour ce qui est de la qualité c'est toujours iCloud qui fait la meilleure qualité de scan.

L'avez-vous testé ?


----------



## eckri (16 Décembre 2020)

j'utilise aussi Scanner Pro et ScanPro+


----------



## hercut (26 Février 2021)

Petite mise à jour du dossier avec les nouveautés de certain logiciel.
Les Scans sont fait via un iPhone 12 Pro Max


LogicielVersionOCRPoidsRésolutionLogiciel encodageDropbox224,2Non
5,7 mo1830x2563iOS Version 14.4 (Build 18D52) Quartz PDFContextGenius Scan6,0,1Oui520 ko595x841Haru Free PDF Library 2.4.0devIcloud, FichiersNon852 ko595x836iOS Version 14.4 (Build 18D52) Quartz PDFContextQuickScan3,6,2Oui6,1 mo1870x2597iOS Version 14.4 (Build 18D52) Quartz PDFContextScanner Pro8,0,6Oui602 ko598x843iOS Version 14.4 (Build 18D52) Quartz PDFContext


Voici le retour des textes sortient via l'ocr, pris depuis un copié collé sur Aperçu.


Bloc de spoiler: Genius Scan



" |




eu°

.
*

INSTALLEZ VOTRE FREEBOX





Bienvenue chez f r e e Bonjour et merci d'avoir choisi Free !





Install; &::10 71



-<box en quelques minutes et profitez de tous les services Free !





Adei-v.us Au schéma et des informations présentes à l'intérieur de son

carton et dans le Guide de démarrage. È Votre Freebox affiche l'heure ?Vous êtes connecté au réseau Free !
Apres quelques instants, l'heure disparaît pour faire apparaître un point lumineux.
I vous suffit d'approcher votre main de votre Freebox pour l'afficher, de nouveau.

ET POUR ALLER PLUS LOIN



L



_



_ J 4? à





Profitez pleinement de votre Freebox et paramétrez-la (personnalisation de votre réseau Wi-Fi, gestion de vos téléchargements, visionnage de vos fichiers, etc.) depuis votre smartphone !
Téléchargez l'application Freebox sur l'App Store ou le Google Play Store.

Gérez votre abonnement (factures, options, achats...) depuis votre Espace Abonné {moncompte.free.fr).

Pour le reste, toutes les astuces, tutoriels et aides sont sur free.fr, rubrique Assistance.

FACTURATION DE VOTRE ABONNEMENT

Le montant de votre première facture sera supérieur au montant de votre abonnement. C'est " o r m e ! Votre première facture sera accompagnée d'une fiche explicative.

Pour visualiser vos factures mensuelles (éditées en début de mois}, rendez-vous sur votre Espace Abonné (site free.fr) et identifiez- vous à l'aide de votre identifiant Freebox et du mot de passe fournis sur votre fiche abonné (au recto).
Vos factures vous sont aussi envoyées chaque mois par e-mail,





Nous contacter
Par téléphone au 32 44 (inclus depuis votre ligne Freeboy, Genus Ln à

Par courrier : Free Haut Débit - 75371 Paris Cedex
Par internet ou par visioconférence {service Face to Free:



*.

- iteur, se référer à sa grille tarifaire)





15 contacter
Free - SAS au capital de 3 441 812 Euros - RCS PARIS «1 GE B I - gige Soudi. > rue ?1: la Ville l'Évêque 75908 Paris.





=





Bloc de spoiler: QuickScan



Bienvenue chez free Bonjour et merci d'avoir choisi Free! Installez votre Freebox en quelques minutes et profitez de tous les services Free INSTALLEZ VOTRE FREEBOX Aidez-vous du schéma et des informations présentes à l'intérieur de son carton et dans le Guide de démarrage. Votre Freebox affiche l'heure ? Vous êtes connecté au réseau Free! Après quelques instants, l'heure disparaît pour faire apparaître un point lumineux. Il vous suffit d'approcher votre main de votre Freebox pour l'afficher de nouveau. 5%3 E ET POUR ALLER PLUS LOIN Profitez pleinement de votre Freebox et paramétrez-la (personnalisation de votre réseau Wi-Fi, gestion de vos téléchargements, visionnage de vos fichiers, etc.) depuis votre smartphone Téléchargez l'application Freebox sur l'App Store ou le Google Play Store. Gérez votre abonnement (factures, options, achats...) depuis votre Espace Abonné (moncompte.free.fr). Pour le reste, toutes les astuces, tutoriels et aides sont sur free.fr, rubrique Assistance. FACTURATION DE VOTRE ABONNEMENT Le montant de votre première facture sera supérieur au montant de votre abonnement. C'est normal ! Votre première facture sera accompagnée d'une fiche explicative. Pour visualiser vos factures mensuelles (éditées en début de mois), rendez-vous sur votre Espace Abonne (site free.fr) et identifiez- vous à l'aide de votre identifiant Freebox et du mot de passe fournis sur votre fiche abonné (au recto). Vos factures vous sont aussi envoyées chaque mois par e-mail. Nous contacter Par téléphone au 32 44 (inclus depuis votre ligne Freebox, depuis un autre opérateur, se référer à sa grille tarifaire) Par courrier : Free Haut Débit - 75371 Paris Cedex Par internet ou par visioconférence (service Face to Free) free.fr/assistance > Nous contacter Free - SAS au capital de 3 441 812 Euros - RCS PARIS 421 938 861 Siège social : 8 rue de Ville l'Evêque 75008 Paris,


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, impossible de recuperer le text ocrisé directement sur le pdf exporté.
J'ai donc copié collé depuis l'option de l'apps. C'est surement un bug de chez moi (3 exports differents), si c'est pas un bug on perd l'interet de l'ocr.



Bloc de spoiler: Scanner Pro



Bienvenue chez free

Bonjouret merci d'avoir choisi Free!
Installez votre Freebox en quelques minutes et profitez de tous les services Free!

INSTALLEZ VOTRE FREEBOX Aidez-vous du schéma et des informations présentes à l'intérieur de son

carton et dans le Guide de démarrage.





13:37 Après quelques instants, l'heure disparaîit pourfaire apparaître un point lumineux.





Votre Freebox affiche l'heure?Vousêtesconnectéau réseau Free!
I vous suffit d'approcher votre main de votre Freebox pour l'afficher de nouveau.





(*)
ET POUR ALLER PLUs LOIN

Profitez pleinement de votre Freebox et paramétrez-la (personnalisation de votre réseau Wi-Fi, gestion de vos téléchargements, visionnage de vos fichiers, etc.) depuis votre smartphone!
Téléchargez l'application Freebox sur l'App Store ou le Google Play Store.

Gérez votre abonnement (factures, options, achats.) depuis votre Espace Abonné (moncompte.free.fr). Pour le reste, toutes les astuces, tutoriels et aides sont sur free.fr, rubrique Assistance.

FACTURATION DE VOTRE ABONNEMENT
Le montant de votre première facture sera supérieur au montant de votre abonnement.

C'est normal Votre première facture sera accompagnée d'une fiche explicative.
Pour visualiser vos factures mensuelles (éditées en début de mois), rendez-vous sur votre Espace Abonné (site free.fr)etidentifiez-

vous à l'aide de votre identifiant Freebox et du mot de passe fournis sur votre fiche abonné (au recto). Vos factures vous sont aussi envoyées chaque mois par e-mail.

Par téléphone au 32 44 (inclus depuis votre ligne Freebox, depuis un autreopérateur,seréféreràsagrilletarifaire) Parcourrier: Free Haut Débit - 75371 Paris Cedex

Par internet ou par visioconférence (service Face to Free) frec irasisrance > Nous contacter
Free-SAS au capital de 3 441 812 Euros- RCS PARIS 421 938 861- Siege social: 8 ruedelaVillel'Evéque75008Paris.





Nous contacter



Enfin vous trouverez ici les scans fait et utilisé :
Scans Free 202102


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Mars 2021)

Je viens de découvrir qu'il y aurait une appli native dans iOS pour scanner  Quel est son nom ?

J'utilisais Scanner Pro durant longtemps, mais il n'apparait plus dans mes achats AppStore (à l'époque, je l'avais acheté). J'utilise Adobe Scan, version gratuite. Je le trouve bien articulé avec les clouds et le partage de fichiers.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir qu'il y aurait une appli native dans iOS pour scanner  Quel est son nom ?
> 
> J'utilisais Scanner Pro durant longtemps, mais il n'apparait plus dans mes achats AppStore (à l'époque, je l'avais acheté). J'utilise Adobe Scan, version gratuite. Je le trouve bien articulé avec les clouds et le partage de fichiers.


L'application Note  





						Scanner des documents sur votre iPhone ou iPad
					

Avec l’app Notes, vous pouvez scanner des documents et ajouter des signatures sur votre iPhone ou iPad.



					support.apple.com


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Mars 2021)

Ah je vois. Merci


----------



## hercut (19 Mars 2021)

Je préfère utiliser via Fichier plutôt que note.
- En utilisant "..." en haut  à droite.
Passé par note est contre productif à mon goût ...


----------



## MoiMM (19 Mars 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir qu'il y aurait une appli native dans iOS pour scanner  Quel est son nom ?


D'ailleurs ce serai sympa de pouvoir  désigner l'app scanner de notre choix par defaut comme on peut maintenant le faire pour le navigateur ou le client mail.


----------



## hercut (19 Mars 2021)

MoiMM a dit:


> D'ailleurs ce serai sympa de pouvoir  désigner l'app scanner de notre choix par defaut comme on peut maintenant le faire pour le navigateur ou le client mail.


Quel intérêt ? À se niveau ça ferait qu'ouvrir l'application de ton choix, autant l'ouvrir direct non ?
Et, sauf si tu utilises l'ocr, utiliser une autre application n'a que peu d'intérêt en plus de celle intégrée à "Fichier" de mon avis.

Je serais curieux de connaitre la raison


----------



## MoiMM (19 Mars 2021)

L'interêt serai de pouvoir utiliser le raccourci "Scanner des documents" dans Fichiers (les ... en haut à gauche)


----------



## Ismael Webster (26 Mars 2021)

CamScanner est probablement l'une des meilleures applications de scanner sur le marché, elle convient à la fois à iOS et à Android


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Mars 2021)

Alors je viens de tester l'application (qui n'en est pas vraiment une) intégrée à iOS pour scanner, accessible à partir de Notes.
Pour moi, la qualité se démarque vraiment et est nettement supérieure à Adobe Scan que j'utilisais avant : sur un document format A3, imprimé à partir d'un PDF généré dans Autocad (Civil 3D), les traits fins sont parfaitement nets, même en zoomant, c'est impressionant. Sous Adobe Scan, j'avais un effet d'escalier prononcé (qui rendait parfois illisible certains petits caractères non gras, comme les cotes sur lignes de niveau topographique).
Sur iPhone 11 pro max, iOS 13.2.2


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (26 Mars 2021)

Merci à toi pour ce retour effctivemment le scan integré à iOs est pas mal et peut bien dépanner. J'utilise pour ma part Genius scan, c'est rapide simple et efficace et cerise sur le gâteau c'est fait par une boîte française.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Mars 2021)

Pour le coup, là, ça va faire plus que me dépanner. Je vais m'en servir comme appli par défaut. Devoir installer des trucs en plus, ça me rappelle trop Windows et Android... Quant à la nationalité d'une appli... hum, chacun voit midi à sa porte, comme disent les français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (26 Mars 2021)

Pareil j'apprécie de ne pas installer d'app supplémentaire. Sauf que je ne savais pas que cela existait, pour mes besoins, cela reste néanmoins un peu léger je préfère Genius Scan.

Je viens de voir ta localisation.  Pour qu'il n'y ai pas interprétation erronée de mes propos, petite précision concernant la nationalité de l'app. 

En France on a trop tendance à dénigrer notre savoir faire technologique . Donc je trouve que  c'est bien de soutenir les développeurs qui font de bons produits dans son pays.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Mars 2021)

Je dirai plutôt qu'il faut soutenir les petits développeurs qui font du bon travail, face aux géants du numérique. Cela étant dit, cette forme de patriotisme numérique peut devenir toxique également : on le voit bien avec les services de l'état dont le fonctionnement est altéré, voire bloqué, à cause de solutions numériques choisies car conçues en France (souvent hors de tout appel d'offres public, laissant planer le doute sur l'attribution de la conception...), mais complètement désuètes ou inopérantes.
Le savoir-faire numérique n'est pas meilleur ici qu'ailleurs, ou ailleurs qu'ici : tout est une question de moyens, d'investissements et, un peu, de culture.


----------



## Ismael Webster (27 Mars 2021)

Ismael Webster a dit:


> CamScanner est probablement l'une des meilleures applications de scanner sur le marché, elle convient à la fois à iOS et à Android


Pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement les fonctionnalités Premium de CamScanner sans frais, j'encourage tout le monde à utiliser l'apk du mod CamScanner, disponible sur TechBigs https://techbigs.com/camscanner.html


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Mars 2021)

Ismael Webster a dit:


> Pour pouvoir utiliser pleinement les fonctionnalités Premium de CamScanner sans frais, j'encourage tout le monde à utiliser l'apk du mod CamScanner, disponible sur TechBigs https://techbigs.com/camscanner.html


Les fichiers APK ne sont-ils pas seulement pour Androïd ?


----------



## hercut (20 Septembre 2021)

Ismael Webster a dit:


> CamScanner est probablement l'une des meilleures applications de scanner sur le marché, elle convient à la fois à iOS et à Android


Avec un peu plus d'argument ça ferait peut-être avancer le débat ?  ...


----------



## hercut (3 Mars 2022)

RandolphParsons a dit:


> L'interêt serai de pouvoir utiliser le raccourci


CAD ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Mars 2022)

Je relance ce fil.
Est-il possible de lancer l'outil "scanner" d'iOS directement par un raccourci ou autre, sans passer par Fichiers > options > Scanner un document ?


----------



## hercut (11 Mars 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je relance ce fil.
> Est-il possible de lancer l'outil "scanner" d'iOS directement par un raccourci ou autre, sans passer par Fichiers > options > Scanner un document ?


Dans cette article, MacG propose un raccourci pour faire ce que tu demandes, mais nécessite un utilitaire en sus.








						Toolbox Pro ajoute soixante actions à Raccourcis
					

Avec iOS 13, Raccourcis est désormais une app du système, installée par défaut et intégrée plus en profondeur pour offrir des automatisations. L’autre grosse nouveauté est la possibilité, pour chaque app de l’App Store, d’ajouter ses propres actions à celles proposées de base, sans avoir à...




					www.igen.fr
				




J'ai gratté vite fait sur le net et rien trouvé non plus.

Les applications ne te vont pas  ?
Genius propose un raccourci je crois.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Mars 2022)

@hercut Merci d'avoir cherché. Cela me gêne de devoir installer une application en +, pour lancer un service intégré et natif !
Les applications ? En fait, il ressort de mes essais, qui ne sont pas aussi complets que le confrère qui a ouvert ce fil, évidemment, que le service natif de scan d'iOS est le plus performant et le plus simple. J'aime utiliser les outils natifs et je minimise au maximum les applications tierces (quand c'est possible et que cela correspond à mes besoins).

Je pensais que Raccourcis pouvait le faire, mais je ne comprends pas cette appli.


----------



## hercut (14 Mars 2022)

Étant donné que j'ai fait le comparatif, je ne dirais pas que l'outil natif est plus simple et performant.
Certes certaines applications utilisent la même base qu'Apple pour le scan et l'ocr, mais le traitement logiciel derrière n'est pas le même.
De plus, je ne trouve pas pratique la manière d'utiliser l'apps native.

Je suis d'accord, concernant ton retour sur Raccourcis.


----------



## hercut (14 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de faire une petite mise à jour de mon test d'application de scanner via iPhone.

J'ai travaillé sur un document A4 de type courrier postal, qui pourrait être plus révélateur sachant que l'on scan plus souvent des documents a4 et courrier/factures.


LogiciellicencesVersionOCRPoidsRésolutionLogiciel encodageConfidentialitéDropboxFree270,2non948 ko595 × 837iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextNulGenius ScanFree/dons6,1,11oui725 ko595 × 842Haru Free PDF Library 2.4.0devBofPcloudFree2,24,1non2,3 mo1891 × 2623iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextBofQuickScanFree/dons4,8oui4,41970 × 2732iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextTopScanner ProFreenium8,7,1oui598 ko598x843iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextbofSwiftScanFreenium9,6,17oui609 ko594x841iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextBof-Microsoft LensFree2,57,2non394 ko595 × 831iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextbofAdobe ScanFreenium22,02,22oui339 ko508 × 702iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextNulCamScannerFreenium6,12,5non307 ko595 × 842CamScannerBof-iScannerFreenium4,34non1,1 mo1660 × 2305iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextNulNoteblocFree2,6235 ko595x842iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextTopABBY CaptureFree1,3,2non565 ko1751 × 2461TopFineReaderFreenium15,2,11non789 ko612 × 792macOS Version 12.1 (assemblage 21C52) Quartz PDFContextNulScannable (evernote)Free2,4non355 ko595 × 841iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextTopLuni ScannerFreenium2,5,1Non194 ko1095x1523iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextnonPocket ScannerFreenium4,6,1non648 ko594 × 841Kdan PocketScannerTopTresoritFree3,5,1460,2630non469 ko595x822iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextbof-Note iosFreeNon514 ko612x792macOS Version 12.1 (assemblage 21C52) Quartz PDFContextbofFichier iosFreeNon773 ko1870 × 2609iOS Version 15.3.1 (Build 19D52) Quartz PDFContextbof
La partie Confidentialité repose sur les données de l'appstore.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Mars 2022)

L'avantage de "Fichiers" est sa gratuité (intégré dans iOS) associée à la qualité d'image, mais je suis d'accord il n'est vraiment pas ergonomique.
Il me manque vraiment de pouvoir faire un raccourci... Je n'utilise pas l'OCR.


----------



## vomi (12 Décembre 2022)

Quelques mois plus tard, je viens ajouter un petit détail important : dans QuickScan, il est possible de régler la qualité souhaitée et de prévisualiser la taille du fichier.
Dans le tableau ci-dessus, je ne sais pas quels paramètres ont été choisis, mais je soupçonne que ce soit la qualité maximum (donc sans compression). Pour du scan de documents, c'est - selon moi - excessif.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Décembre 2022)

En effet, les fichiers issus de l'application scan native de _Fichiers_ sont de très haute résolution et d'un poids excessif. Ce n'est pas toujours pratique ensuite pour les échanges.


----------



## MarilynBowman (13 Décembre 2022)

Ismael Webster a dit:


> CamScanner est probablement l'une des meilleures applications de scanner sur le marché, elle convient à la fois à iOS et à Android


Existe-t-il une version Android ? Où puis-je l'obtenir, je viens d'acheter un téléphone Android et je suis assez confus pour l'utiliser.


----------



## hercut (13 Décembre 2022)

vomi a dit:


> Quelques mois plus tard, je viens ajouter un petit détail important : dans QuickScan, il est possible de régler la qualité souhaitée et de prévisualiser la taille du fichier.
> Dans le tableau ci-dessus, je ne sais pas quels paramètres ont été choisis, mais je soupçonne que ce soit la qualité maximum (donc sans compression). Pour du scan de documents, c'est - selon moi - excessif.



Le majeur des applications comparé propose de connaitre le poids des scans avant export…

Effectivement, je n'ai pas précisé que j'ai utilisé le poids et la résolution maximal.
L'idée L'idée était aussi de voir les différences entre les applications sur une utilisation au max de même que de distinguer la différence entre les applications sur une utilisation au max.

De plus, je suis du genre à préférer un export en haute définition pour mon utilisation personnel. En même temps aujourd'hui pour du particulier, ce n'est pas dérangeant vu les stockages que l'on a (pc ou cloud) et les connexions à très haut débit se sont quand même généralisé…
Par curiosité, j'ai quand refait un petit test entre les deux apps que j'utilise (Scanner Pro et Genius Scan) et QuickScan.

Il s'avère que QuickScan semble proposé des scans mieux travaillés avec un effet plus scanner que photo.
Par-contre, le poids des scans est énorme face aux deux autres.

Je trouve que l'application QuickScan a bien évolué, mais une chose me chagrine quand même.
Il me parait peu intuitif de mettre la partie réglage de l'image dans la sélection de la page de scan.
De plus, je pense qu'il serait davantage cohérent d'avoir ça dans le mode modifié. Parce que si l'on change, c'est plus simple de voir l'effet en direct plutôt que de devoir rentrer dans la page pour distinguer la différence.

Aussi, j'ai testé l'ocr avec un copié/collé direct depuis l'apps dans une note.
Par ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que QuickScan ne prend pas en compte les retours à la ligne, peut-être un loupé de ma part ?







Par-contre, il est insupportable d'avoir sans arrêt cette demande de contribution, de mon point de vu soit l'apps est gratuite soit elle ne l'est pas. Si vous souhaitez promouvoir la contribution, autant mettre un bandeau permanent, plutôt que des pop-up envahissant. Personnellement ce genre de pratique me rebute à vouloir contribuer, surtout que j'ai aucun mal à participer à une application, preuve, j'ai payé les deux autres. 

Voici les résultats des scans :
Scanner Pro - Genius Scan - QuickScan


----------



## hercut (13 Décembre 2022)

MarilynBowman a dit:


> Existe-t-il une version Android ? Où puis-je l'obtenir, je viens d'acheter un téléphone Android et je suis assez confus pour l'utiliser.


Une simple recherche sur un moteur de recherche (duckduckgo, brave, Startpage ou Searx mais pas G...e) vous aurez permis de trouver : https://www.camscanner.com/download
Mais, ça ne me semble pas forcément le meilleur apps, surtout depuis qu'ils ont mis en place un abonnement…


----------



## MarilynBowman (14 Décembre 2022)

Merci d'avoir partagé! J'en ai trouvé un similaire chez https://getmodnow.com/!


----------

